# Beware of that sweet chirping sound



## pearlthehedgie

So, I was holding Pearl tonight and she was especially curious. Usually I hold her on a double layer of fleece but tonight she was crawling all around. She got into the bend of my arm and snuggled down, started making a cute little chirping sound. I thought it was adorable. And then........warm, smelly, wetness all down the front of my shirt and pants. Yes, I had been peed and pooped on. End of snuggle session. :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven

I have been pooped on already. I am a bit more concerned about the getting peed on aspect!


----------



## PJM

The chirping just means she was good & happy about doing it! :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Seriously? Chriping means she was enjoying herself???


----------



## susanaproenca

Lots of hedgies chirp when they're happy. As we figured out, thanks to Col. Mustard, pooping and peeing on you while chirping is their way of showing they're so comfortable around you, they will give you a special gift! :lol: :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Mine make that sweet chirping sound too and its so heart melting, luckily though its not followed by poop or pee for me...although I bet I have jinxed it for saying so and will probably be proven wrong soon :lol: Both mine make it when they are very happy, Loken makes when I get him out of the cage and Sandra does it when she thinks mealies are involved


----------



## eshi

I am not sure if my hedgie is chirping... but she's making some sounds though... I hope that we can have this audiofile where in we can distinguish the diff sounds that they are making... ^^


----------



## Hedgierrt

Jadyn chortles and chirps alot since her surgery, I still need to syringe feed her supplemental food, and she really gets vocal after her medicine. When she was taking 3 more meds and Batryl, she used to cuss at me after I gave those to her. I adore talking animals!


----------



## CritterHeaven

I think even the "steam engine" noise when Truffle is huffing and puffing at me is hilarious. I know he thinks he is being menacing but :lol:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

That's so sweet of her to include you in her potty break, and to make sure you knew she was happy doing it!  I've yet to hear either of my girls chirp, but Rolo does huff when you go to pick her up and grunts occasionally too at first. The grunts are an interesting noise, and like Truffle, she thinks she's being menacing but I can't help but smile.


----------



## Nebular

Get used to being an outhose - she's going to be doing it for a while. Babies are poop machines. :lol: She should eventually grow out of it though.


----------



## MissC

CritterHeaven said:


> I think even the "steam engine" noise when Truffle is huffing and puffing at me is hilarious. I know he thinks he is being menacing but :lol:


The steam engine is Snarf's fave sound...it's like he's saying "Stop that or I'm going to....going to...going to...do...domething". :roll: We argue about it...he huffs and puffs...I dis him for acting tough...and so it goes. It's my juvenile way of 'winning'.


----------



## V2Neal

pearlthehedgie said:


> Seriously? Chriping means she was enjoying herself???


Who doesn't enjoy a good poop? :lol:


----------



## cylaura

Like others have said, I'm sorry you got used as a litter box, but (unfortunately) it's pretty common. Poop: learn to love it. :lol: 

Also, re: tidal wave of pee: I totally understand. I have no idea where they hold it all! Liam was sitting on the couch with my roommate and I the other day, when he climbed up on my roomie's shoulder, shuffled around for a moment, and then proceeded to unleash a torrent of pee all over his shirtsleeve. I tried to convince the roommate that it was merely a sign of love, but he didn't seem to believe me. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom

Herc totally peed on his dad once...funniest thing I've ever seen!

He was sitting on his dad's chest on the chest, when he started to climb up to the shoulder. And here was his daddy saying to him "Aww...daddy's good boy wants more cuddles?" Anyway, Herc goes up to the shoulder then does a couple of turns like a dog making himself comfy, hangs his bum off the edge of the shoulder (over the chest), then unleashes this huge torrent of pee! And all I can hear is his dad going "Hey, how come I feel something warm? What the.........HERCULES, BAD BOY!!"

I just about peed my pants seeing that one. :lol:


----------



## MissC

hercsmom said:


> I just about peed my pants seeing that one. :lol:


Awesome!!! :lol:

Snarf is a very perfect & pristine hedgie so he only poops and pees in his litterpan. Probably has something to do with his perfect & pristine owner. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## PJM

hercsmom said:


> I just about peed my pants seeing that one. :lol:


Maybe that's what the chirping is! Maybe that's how they laugh! She was laughing so hard, she peed! Some kind of inside hedgie joke I guess.


----------



## hercsmom

I think that's what the chirping is too. Herc was laughing, I was laughing, good times all around! :lol:


----------

